# Furry/double coat dog owners, bathe yourself or go to a groomer?



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Do you guys bathe at home? If so, how do you handle drain clogging and blow drying?

I used to take Louis to the groomer about 3 times a year, especially to acquaint him with the process as a pup, but he really only needs a bath once or twice a year at most. He doesn't stink and stays white. Plus, whenever we go to the groomers, it takes about a week for his coat to get it's natural sheen back. Occasionally when his paws get too muddy and I don't want him trekking it through the house, I'll shampoo his feet in the tub.

Should I brave the waters of bathing on my own? (pun intended :heh I've been practicing clipping his paw and butt furs and that has been coming along well...Also with this terrible upcoming flea season and me finding 2 fleas on this past week...I'm thinking I should bathe him at home. I suppose you could argue that since he gets bathed so rarely it's less hassle to just take him to the groomer. But in case of an emergency or infestation... hwell: If he didn't have all that fur this would be a non-issue!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We go to a self groom place. Basically we use their tub, towels, drier, tables and leave the mess behind. It runs me about $12 per dog. You can use their shampoo too but I like my own.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I am a professional groomer, but I would suggest the self-groom facility as well, if you already know how to trim his feet and pants anyway. That way, you don't have to deal with the cleanup. You could probably take your own shampoo.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I do it myself in the shower...I just hook up one of those hose attachments, I got at home depot, that shoots out a strong jet. I don't trim any part of Aspen. For the blow drying part, I just tie him up and do it in the back yard. I don't like to stress him out by taking him to the groomers. Plus, I can do as good of a job or better  And most importantly, I really feel his body for anything when I bathe him.

ETA: Oh forgot to add, to prevent clogging I use one of those wire mesh thingies and put it over the drain.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Do it myself. Too poor for a groomer and my dogs wouldn't be keen on a stranger molesting them that thoroughly, lol.

I hardley ever bathe them. They just don't really get that dirty and I'm not fussy. Okay its probably most just me not being fussy. I have used the do-it-yourself one before, but its a pita to go through all that rigamarole when I could just do it at home. And two dogs at $15 a pop is $$ I could spend on food. I never trim Scout's feathers, I freaking love them wild. 

I aim to use the undercoat rake and nail clippers once a week.... its usually every 3 weeks which is fine. Also use detangler on Scout just to make things easier. She doesn't tangle nearly as bad on raw though.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking at my appointment book and how much hair I've eaten lately I'd have to say most people are getting a groomer do it. lol Why have that mess in your house when you can take the dog elsewhere and leave the mess. I see nothing wrong with doing it yourself though even better if you can find a self wash facility. I've always done my own dogs. I use a mesh drain catcher that I bought from the dollar store to prevent clogging.


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

my biggest defense against clogging is 3 days of thorough brushing if I plan to bathe that far ahead, otherwise I brush before getting them wet, and use one of the high powered jet heads to blast down to the skin, its a good massage for my chow mix  then after a blow dry outside, I brush again and right before he is 100% dry I rub him with coconut oil all over and that finished the dry, I brush again if needed, cut nails while they are soft. 

the mesh catchers are great, just pinch the clods out every time it fills

Its also great if you teach your dog to lay down in the tub, I fill it up till they float lol. Its a good soak for my old mans joints, and you can feather their fur under water to really loosen dead skin and hair  *Rilee and Misha also know to lay down while taking a bath, Mish is great cause shes so small, I just grab her legs and swish her around for her pre rince, what a good kitty! =^..^=


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never taken any of my dogs to a groomer. Too expensive, plus....they are Chows. It takes hours to groom them and to blow them dry. I have no idea what a groomer would charge me to actually get all that fur clean, brushed out, and dry. 

I actually wash them in the yard with a hose. It's the only way to get all the soap out. I had an attachment for the tub that I used for Chelsy almost weekly but it was pitiful on Chow fur. Rocky only gets a bath a few times a year so it's hose in the yard time. He likes to be cold any way, so it doesn't really matter about the water temperature. 

Wash, rinse, get us both soaking wet, run around the yard like an idiot shaking, towlee dry, then blow dryer and brush on the table for a few hours if I'm really in the mood. If it's a hot summer day I may let him air dry as long as possible.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We take them to a self serve place when we can spare the money (much easier on my back) but we just bathe them in the backyard if we don't take them there.

Buck is only a single coated dog so he takes no time at all but Dude... I hate bathing that dog...


----------

